# Hein?? Quoi ??????????



## BlueOne (11 Jun 2009)

> Aux fins d’un exercice militaire, l’armée canadienne fait la guerre à un Québec indépendant
> 
> Un entraînement militaire dispensé aux soldats du collège militaire de Kingston soulève la controverse, surtout parmi les officiers originaires du Québec. Cet entraînement demande aux soldats de simuler des combats et des plans d’invasion contre l’armée d’un éventuel Québec indépendant. C’est ce que rapporte le Ottawa Citizen qui a obtenus des documents militaires secrets sur le sujet.
> 
> ...


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jun 2009)

Cela a quoi a voir avec le recrutement ?


----------



## BlueOne (11 Jun 2009)

MDN said:
			
		

> Exercice Royal Flush
> 
> le 14 janvier 1999
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueOne (11 Jun 2009)

Oups, désolé, si quelqu'un peut le déplacer dans la section appropriée, ce serait très aimable.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jun 2009)

:

Whopee Ding!

C'est l'uniquement une de nombreux exercices de formation pour simuler divers scénarios troupes canadiennes peuvent faire face au maintien de la paix dans le monde entier sur les cartes et de terrain dans la zone entourant l'école.  Avoir absolument rien à voir avec le Québec.


----------



## BlueOne (11 Jun 2009)

La seule chose que je trouve déplorable est la décision d'utiliser un scénario politique national pour un exercice militaire.

Comme si l'armée faisait des exercice pour envahir un Alberta souverain.

Je m'excuse mais j'ai beau être Québécois mais je suis avant tout un Canadien. Si le Québec devient indépendant c'est son problème, pas le miens, parce que je vais habiter à Borden, ON,


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jun 2009)

Vous êtes fou ?

Il est évident que vous n'avez aucune idée de vous parler sur.  Je suis certain que vous pouvez envisager ce que vous disent comme étant la même chose que ce qui peut être considéré comme une théorie du complot.


----------



## BlueOne (11 Jun 2009)

Étant donné que ce que vous écrivez est indéchiffrable en français, je vais répondre en anglais.

Sorry then, just wanted to ask a few folks their opinions. Did not needed anywho to call me crazy or create a polymic about that.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jun 2009)

You are forming a conspiracy where there is none.  It is due to the location of the Staff School, that those maps and scenarios were chosen and made.  That allowed the students to actually go out and "walk the ground".  It is a lot cheaper than flying them to some far off location to do the same.

If the Staff School had been in Nova Scotia, the maps would have been of Nova Scotia.  If the school had been in Alberta, the maps and scenarios would have probably been of Wainwright.

It is cheaper for students to walk the ground in their own backyard than some far off place.

Exercises in Borden use maps of the local area.  Exercises in Valcartier use maps and scenarios of local areas.  It is expensive to move students long distances to see the actual ground that they are wargaming on in their classes.


----------



## BlueOne (11 Jun 2009)

Hi George,

from what I can read, you havn't understood anything from the text I've quoted from the Ottawa Citizen.

They told that that in Kingston, they where using a scenario about a sovereign Quebec we should invade and that Quebec-natives Officers wern't agreeing with it because this is a sensitive subject within Quebec to talk about scenarios of the Canadian Forces to invade a sovereign Quebec. He also said that there where no such scenarios (example) of invading any oother sovereign province in Canada.

There is no conspiracy, just miss-jugment from thoose who created that scenario involving to invade a people within its own territory "just in case" they decide to move on. That's it.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jun 2009)

The link you did provide (first post) had nothing to do with that.  Do you have the link to the Citizen article (second post)?  

(PS:  I gave up on the Ottawa Citizen as being a credible newspaper years ago.)


----------



## BlueOne (11 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> (PS:  I gave up on the Ottawa Citizen as being a credible newspaper years ago.)



Damn you are right there.

Let me search for the article and I'll be back @ you.


----------



## Antoine (12 Jun 2009)

L'armée devrait venir pratiquer en banlieue de Vancouver en cas d'un référendum pour l'indépendance de la ville de Richmond. !  ;D

Juste une "insight-joke" d'un Britanno-Colombien, je pouvais pas m'en empêcher, sans rancune.

http://www.richmond.ca/__shared/assets/2006_Ethnicity20987.pdf

"The most frequently reported ethnic origins Richmond boasts a great diversity of backgrounds: over 125 different ethnic origins with at least 25 people were reported. The most commonly reported ethnic origin in Richmond is Chinese, with 78,790 people or 45 percent of the City’s population having this background. This proportion has grown from 34% in 1996 and 40% in 2001. The next ten most common ethnic origins are shown in the table below. The ethnic origins that have grown the most in recent years are Chinese, Filipino and East Indian."

P.S. l'immigration ne me dérange absolument pas (je suis un immigrant moi-meme), j'ai mis l'hyperliens ci-haut pour mettre en contexte les gens qui ne vivent pas ici a Vancouver.


----------



## Bellesophie (3 Feb 2010)

Je viens de lire tout le post et je ne sais quoi dire...
Étant québecoise, je me sens de prime à bord un peu outrée de lire ceci.
S'il advenait une séparation, je ne crois pas que la réponse d'Ottawa devrait en être une militaire mais de négociation. J'estime que nos militaires ne devraient pas servir à se tourner contre sa population et ce peut importe la province... Nous ne sommes pas une république avec dictateur là là...


----------



## calamityjoe (4 Feb 2010)

Nah je trouve pas leur idée tellement originale non plus. Il me semble qu'ils pourraient retaper leurs scénario une fois de temps en temps. Pour ce qui est du terrain et des couts de déplacement...franchement pas fort comme argument. Ils peuvent s'entraîner à combattre le terrorisme sans avoir à se déplacer au Texas. 

Il faut dire que la crise d'Octobre et la crise d'Oka sont les seules fois où le gouvernement canadien à été obligé d'utiliser les forces armées en son propre pays. Mais quand même, c'est vieux un peu. 

Honnêtement, je me demande s'ils se permettraient de faire un scénario incluant les premières nations et une crise semblable à celle d'Oka...en fait je pense que non. Je suis persuadée que non. Je me demande bien pourquoi...Quelqu'un a envie de me répondre? Mr Wallace, c'est le moment.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Feb 2010)

calamityjoe said:
			
		

> Ils peuvent s'entraîner à combattre le terrorisme sans avoir à se déplacer au Texas.





> Military experience :
> 
> None



'nuff said


----------



## big (4 Feb 2010)

> Il faut dire que la crise d'Octobre et la crise d'Oka sont les seules fois où le gouvernement canadien à été obligé d'utiliser les forces armées en son propre pays



Tu oublie la la révolte des métis avec Louis-Riel..
Sa fait un bout, mais l'histoire compte toujours...


----------



## Bellesophie (4 Feb 2010)

CDN

I don't see how not having military experience makes us not able to have an opinion on this subject...
Last time I've looked, underneath the military guy was also a civilian with all he's judgement...

BIG

Ce n'est pas parceque par le passé notre pays a utilisé les militaires contre la population qu'il faille le faire aujourd'hui. À mon avis, les temps ont changés et une solution pacifique aux différends est la meilleure alternative. Quelqu'un a déjà dit qu'il était mieux d'avoir une entente même mal négociée que pas d'entente du tout....

Sans rancune

Sophie


----------



## aesop081 (4 Feb 2010)

Bellesophie said:
			
		

> CDN
> 
> I don't see how not having military experience makes us not able to have an opinion on this subject...



An opinion is one thing. An informed opinion is entirely another.


----------



## Bellesophie (4 Feb 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> An opinion is one thing. An informed opinion is entirely another.



CDN

OK Well that's all I'm asking to be informed so tell me what needs to be straitened out in all this. I seriously want to know that's why I'm here...

Sophie


----------



## calamityjoe (5 Feb 2010)

big said:
			
		

> Tu oublie la la révolte des métis avec Louis-Riel..
> Sa fait un bout, mais l'histoire compte toujours...



Nah désolé ça compte pas plus que la rébellion des patriotes. Il n'y a pas eu de véritable intervention de la force armée. Il y a eu des condamnations à mort mais pas de véritables corps armés pour opérer. D'ailleurs, Riel lutte au saint de la Chambre des Communes et non arme au poing. Merci quand même pour le commentaire, ça me permet d'en connaître plus sur le Canada de l'époque où il était Dominion.


----------



## Remius (5 Feb 2010)

calamityjoe said:
			
		

> Nah désolé ça compte pas plus que la rébellion des patriotes. Il n'y a pas eu de véritable intervention de la force armée. Il y a eu des condamnations à mort mais pas de véritables corps armés pour opérer. D'ailleurs, Riel lutte au saint de la Chambre des Communes et non arme au poing. Merci quand même pour le commentaire, ça me permet d'en connaître plus sur le Canada de l'époque où il était Dominion.



Au contraire.  Il ya eu une grosse intervention militaire en 1885.  Notre Drapeau Consacré en témoigne.  3000 soldats réguliers et de la milice.  Voir "North West Rebellion" sur l'internet.  Y'a pleins d'informations sur le conflit.


----------



## calamityjoe (6 Feb 2010)

Oops! Haha j'étais dans le champ...
thanks pour l'info, et désolée Big t'avais raison ;D

Pour CDN

I may be in the wrong, it is true. But I don't believe that you NEED to fight against Quebecers in a virtual conflict just because the field is located in the Quebec province...I may be in the wrong once again...but I'm a civilian...it WON'T kill me...and you neither.


----------



## calamityjoe (8 Feb 2010)

Hum...je me demandais, pour la révolte des patriotes et la révolte des métis est-ce qu'on peut vraiment dire que le Canada a fait usage de violence organisée s'il était toujours sous la tutelle de la Grande-Bretagne?


----------



## Remius (9 Feb 2010)

calamityjoe said:
			
		

> Hum...je me demandais, pour la révolte des patriotes et la révolte des métis est-ce qu'on peut vraiment dire que le Canada a fait usage de violence organisée s'il était toujours sous la tutelle de la Grande-Bretagne?



La revolte des metis a eu lieu apres 1867 (AANB) donc oui.  Les rebellions patriotes ont eu lieu avant que le Canada ai vraiement des gouvernement responsable.  C'etait encore le Haut et le Bas Canada.  Apres 1867 par contre c'etait le Canada.


----------



## calamityjoe (10 Feb 2010)

Crantor said:
			
		

> La revolte des metis a eu lieu apres 1867 (AANB) donc oui.  Les rebellions patriotes ont eu lieu avant que le Canada ai vraiement des gouvernement responsable.  C'etait encore le Haut et le Bas Canada.  Apres 1867 par contre c'etait le Canada.



En fait, je pensais plus au Statut de Westminster (1931) qui affirme que le Canada est indépendant de l'Empire britannique. (En passant je cherche pas à établir une vérité ou quoi que ce soit...c'est plus comme de la mast*** intellectuelle   :blotto: )


----------

